# 3000pt FW Chaos Dwarf List



## plgeberr

Greetings,

I am in the process on painting a FW Chaos Dwarf Army. I went insane and bought a s-load of models because the Dark Forces made me do it. That being said here is my list any help, comments, or advice if greatly appreciated.

Sorcerer Prophet
-Bale Taurus lvl 4
-Obsidian Blade
-Armor of Silvered Steel

Infernal Castellan
-Battle Standard Bearer / Banner of Eternal Flame

Demonsmith Sorcerer
-Naptha Bomb
-Glittering Scales
-Dispel Scroll

Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard Hand Weap&Shield x40 (inc Deathmask&Command)
-Deathmask
-Wailing Banner (Terror)

2x Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard Fireglave x16 (inc Deathmask&Command)

Hellcannon x1

Dreadquake Mortar w/Ogre x1

Magma Cannon x1

Iron Demon Warengine Skullcracker x1


-


----------



## TornadoCreator

What I would be asking at this point, is how would this army win.

Chaos Dwarves win in a few very specific ways, this army list seems well suited for a more reserved gun line tactic; let them come to you. If that's the case though the Iron Demon is a poor choice. Rarely have I seen an army use it well. It's effectively a Steamtank with weak flanks, but without support it'll get destroyed and you have no centaurs, k'daai or even wolf riders so it'll be up ahead alone. 

My suggestions for changes would be remove the Iron Demon, double up on the Magma Cannon and consider finding 150 points somewhere for 2 sets of 5 wolf riders, w/ shields and bows, just so there's a speed bump on the flanks. Other than that, it's a pretty good list and I could see it being quite a tough one to crack.


----------

